# Impressive Column on the Stock Market / all Markets



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Game plan for a completely corrupted market - The Cody Word - MarketWatch

Yes this guy is selling his $99 newsletter but don't let that stop you from reading this impressive
blog post. I learned some things - sad things.

For Example they use the same algorithyms in trade today as ENRON used, LIBOR used, and 
both used to scam billions of dollars off middle class and wealthy investors. The scam we 
have talked about the Fed buying the treasuries isn't the real scam - its the institutional 
banks getting an assured 100% certain profit on every transaction from the Treasury.

I particularly liked his last paragraph even though it was a sales pitch; its intriguing to 
see someone get this published on the financial web sites - where I found it.


----------

